# Funk-Fernsteuerung



## oOSnugglezOo (6 April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe folgende Aufgabe, es soll ein trecker per Funk gestartet werden.
Möglichst mit einem Rastschalter, Stoppen soll er beim erneuten Betätigen
des Rastschalters, bzw wenn die Funkverbindung unterbricht.

Reichweite sollte bis ca. 300m gehen.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag, welche Funkmodule man nehmen könnte? Bei Conrad habe ich leider nichts praktisches gefunden.

(Es handelt sich um einen echten Trecker)


Danke!

Gruß
Snugglez


----------



## Atlantik (6 April 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.elseco.de/

Frage:  Was machst du, wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist ??


----------



## Dumbledore (6 April 2009)

oOSnugglezOo schrieb:


> habe folgende Aufgabe, es soll ein trecker per Funk gestartet werden. Möglichst mit einem Rastschalter, Stoppen soll er beim erneuten Betätigen des Rastschalters, bzw wenn die Funkverbindung unterbricht. Reichweite sollte bis ca. 300m gehen.
> [...]
> (Es handelt sich um einen echten Trecker)


 
ich denke, das Thema Sicherheit ist in dieser Anwendung nicht zu vernachlässigen. Du solltest dir genau klar machen, was für Gefahren auftreten können und was du dagegen unternehmen kannst (bzw. musst) - Stichwort "Gefahrenanalyse".

Auf jeden Fall würde ich eine Fernbedienung mit Not-Halt-Funktion auswählen, z.B. bei http://www.hetronic.com/produkte. Billig ist dieses Angebot allerdings nicht, dafür aber robust und bewährt.

Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde sind sicherlich weitere Überlegungen und Verriegelungen nötig damit keine Personengefährdungen auftreten. Soll der Trecker dann auch fenbedient (ohne Fahrer) fahren? Dann wird es schwierig und teuer ...

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## MasterOhh (6 April 2009)

Wir haben ne Funke von Grossfunk http://www.grossfunk.de . Hat ne ordentliche Reichweite und ist sehr unempfindlich gegen Störungen. 
Aber ich glaube das wäre in diesem Fall schon fast wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzenjagd zu gehen, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 April 2009)

Atlantik schrieb:


> Frage:  Was machst du, wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist ??



Ein moderner Trecker läst sich nicht starten, wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist :shock:

@oOSnugglezOo
Schau mal bei den Herstellern von Funkmodulen für Forstwinden, z. B.

http://www.telenot.de/bub/produkte/f9.asp?s=de

Motor an/aus ist dort "normal".


----------



## oOSnugglezOo (7 April 2009)

Danke für die vielen Ratschläge! ich werde mir die Hersteller mal anschauen und vergleichen.

Es ist ein Trecker, der 4 Hydraulikmotoren, und einen Dieselmotor hat, der eine Hydraulikpumpe antreibt. Somit hat man keine Gänge. 
Es handelt sich auch um einen Prototypen. Das heißt, es soll erstmal zu vorführzwecken über diese Funkfernbedienung gesteuert werden, komplett ohne Fahrer.


Gruß

Snugglez


----------



## Kieler (7 April 2009)

oOSnugglezOo schrieb:


> Es handelt sich auch um einen Prototypen. Das heißt, es soll erstmal zu vorführzwecken über diese Funkfernbedienung gesteuert werden, komplett ohne Fahrer.
> Snugglez



Umso wichtiger ist das Thema Sicherheit. Wird bei Prototypen gerne hinten an gestellt. Aber gerade bei Vorführzwecken ist Not-Aus etc. absolutes muss.


----------



## TommyG (7 April 2009)

Reicht Dir dann

ein einfaches signal? Oder wäre es net schöner/ sinnvoller, einen Datensatz zu übergeben, den Du von einer Steuerung aus erstellst? Also sowas wie ne aufwendige Fernbedienung. 

Dann könntes du den Trecker-Robot Starten stoppen, re/ li. Furchnscanner, Drehzahl, Drehmoment, Geschwindigkeit, Einfrindtiefe der Werkzeuge, GPS...

Nur so ne Idee...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## b1200 (7 April 2009)

hätte auch noch einen Hersteller von Funkfernsteuerungen mit Nothaltfunktion (SIL3/AK4):
http://www.dold.com/deutsch/produkte/schaltgeraete/sicherheitstechnik/wireless-safety/technik.html


----------

